
Fix Firefox fonts on Windows - elktea
https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/4ggqzo/psa_fix_firefox_fonts_on_windows/
======
kozak
I do this from day one since DirectWrite was introduced in FF. And I strive to
always use web fonts in my web pages (avoiding the default GDI font families)
for exactly the same reason.

BTW, it is enough to just clear the GDI font families list (set
force_gdi_classic_for_families to an empty string), you don't have to change
any other options to achieve the same effect.

